# $500 to spend at Orvis...



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

My best friend just sent me a $500 gift card for Orvis...I've gotten him some inexpensive stuff to get him started fly fishing.

I feel guilty but...

What to buy? 

Barbour Coat or 9'6" Helios 8 weight (although I'll have to put a couple hundred bucks into it) ?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Get the coat. No, wait... get the rod. No... the... alright flip a quarter. 

Nice problem to have! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> My best friend just sent me a $500 gift card for Orvis...I've gotten him some inexpensive stuff to get him started fly fishing.
> 
> I feel guilty but...
> 
> ...


Whatever you end up with, make sure it is something you can engrave or embroider . . . and that he'll see from time to time. There has to be some memorable slogan or joke that you two share. That will let him know you appreciate all the years you two have known each other.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Helios rods are amazing, you have a switch rod? May be something to consider...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> My best friend just sent me a $500 gift card for Orvis...I've gotten him some inexpensive stuff to get him started fly fishing.
> 
> I feel guilty but...


Ya should ya cheapskate ! Your a lawyer and loaded.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Thunderhead said:


> Ya should ya cheapskate ! Your a lawyer and loaded.


 
Thunderhead, "loaded" I am not. Most lawyers don't hit that status. Doctors, sure. Lawyers, comfortable...after about 30 years. :lol:

The gift card came from a doctor, my best friend from high school. He always treats for dinner. I tried to repay him with a Patagonia rain jacket and an inexpensive pair of Simms waders and I refused payment. So the gift card showed up in today's mail. 

I think I will get an engraved rod that will stay with me forever and I can pass down.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe a dozen flies, that should take care of the $500. 

Great problem to have, enjoy!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Both, and a guided trip. Merry Christmas.

```

```


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> My best friend just sent me a $500 gift card for Orvis...


Maybe I should hang on to it until you decide. Don't want you to lose it.  I stopped in the new GR Orvis last Saturday and spoke with Dave. I'm sure he could help you decide.
Jim


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Personalized Helios rod sounds about right.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would get a pair of Gokeys and some new lines.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

ESOX said:


> I would get a pair of Gokeys and some new lines.


The new Orvis Hydros lines which will be available early 2012 are simply amazing...

If he needed some new lines, would definitely be a worth while option...

I do have to ask, what on Earth are "Gokeys"???


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Boozer said:


> I do have to ask, what on Earth are "Gokeys"???


Really, really, nice footwear.
http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...=885&group_id=909&cat_id=17451&subcat_id=6116


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm, wow, really like those Camp Boots, but they sure are pricey!

Thanks


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

orvis.com has a deal on the Access Switch 11' and reel for $525. I am sure Dave could get it in for you. I just picked one up and its an amazing set up.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

:idea:

Apply that money towards one of those fine log cabins out west that they sell then use the cabin for a few years (after inviting us there of course) and then return it for a full credit once you get your licks in!

http://mountain-loghome.com/gallery/Cabin10/Cabin10


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jackster1 said:


> :idea:
> 
> Apply that money towards one of those fine log cabins out west that they sell then use the cabin for a few years (after inviting us there of course) and then return it for a full credit once you get your licks in!
> 
> http://mountain-loghome.com/gallery/Cabin10/Cabin10


Jackster, I was happy to get 65 pct of the Helios paid fer. My friend is way too generous. Merry Christmas, everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I know of a poor starving accountant in west Michigan who has a charity that you could donate it to. LOL! Great problem to have. Merry Christmas Paul.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

fsutroutbum said:


> I know of a poor starving accountant in west Michigan who has a charity that you could donate it to. LOL! Great problem to have. Merry Christmas Paul.


Doug, I'd do anything to have your frequent flier status from all that traveling you do.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## FlyFishMich (Oct 19, 2010)

I am a little late for the conversation but......
What did you decide? Helios? Custom engraved reels? Hand painted flask with rainbow trout or brown pattern? Same in a fly box? 
And remember. It didn't happen unless there's pictures


----------

